# like to meet some expats Benidorm visiting Saturday



## fishface1 (Mar 3, 2010)

attending an interview Monday (La Nucia) flying out on Saturday- could anyone recommend any bars, cafes in benidorm where I could meet some expats who could maybe give me some tips on relocating to Spain? 

Cheers
Fish face


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

From my limited experience of Benidorm, I should think it would be difficult to find cafes/bars etc. where there are *no *British immigrants!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> From my limited experience of Benidorm, I should think it would be difficult to find cafes/bars etc. where there are *no *British immigrants!


Very true, altho we dont have many from that area on the forum. But you should be fine finding other expats. I would imagine there are a good many bars etc owned by them too

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The place is FULL of Brits (some sober!) The big difference from, say, next-door Albir or Villayosa is that they are mainly 1 week/2week package holidaymakers BUT there are plenty about town and as has been said a huge percentage of the bars are Brit-owned.


----------

